# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  دیگه طاقت ندارم ! کمک!!!! !:(((((

## GUST

سلام دوستان
واقعا به لبم رسیده
حس میکنم هرچی تلاش میکنم به هیچ جایی نمیرسم  :Yahoo (2): 
امروز تونستم فصل اول شیمی رو با حدود 50 تا تست بخونم
مببحث استکیومتری رو با ویدیو های صنعتی شریف کامل یاد گرفتم
مبحث لگاریتم رو تست زدم
الانم میخوام یک 500 تا کلمه ای ادبیات بخونم! 
اما با این همه تلاش آخرش چی؟! 
من که میدونم از آخرم رتبم زیر 1500 منطقه 1 نیمشه!
آخه گناه من بدبخت چیه!؟!
آرزوی یک مهندسی بی ارزش که از آخرش هم باید بیکار باشم اونم توی یک دانشگاه دولتی مثل فردوسی که توی شهر خودم باشم آرزوی خیلی بزرگیه!؟ :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12): 
فقط دنبال یک دانشگاه دولتی تو شهر خودمم همین!!!

----------


## _AHMADreza_

طاقت بیار ای رفیق  :Yahoo (4):  یادی یکی از اهنگای قدیمی افتادم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GUST

نمیتونم  :Yahoo (19): ((((((((((

----------


## _AHMADreza_

من امروز خونمون مهمون اومد فقط 15 تا تست عربی ترجمه و 20 تا تست دینی زدم من که از تو بدبخت ترم  :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (4): 

فدای سرت نباشه غمت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad.bh

خوش به حالتون من از اول عید تا الان سرجمع 10 ساعت شاید خونده باشم.تازه بعد عیدم باز مدرسه مدیر نفهممون نمیزاره بمونیم بخونیم.دیگه کششمو دارم از دست میدم برا 95 چون وقت نیست دیگه با این وضعیت به فکر 96 باشم

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mr.Hosein

با نخوندنت فقط مقدمه ی افسردگی و حسرت کشیدنت  رو ایجاد میکنی...
اینکه تمام تلاشتو بکنی و رشته ی تاپی قبول نشی چیز بدی نیست...تو مطمینا یه ادم موفق هستی و اینو بعد کنکورت کاملا حس میکنی...
اما اینکه بعد کنکور بیای پیش خودت حساب کتاب کنی ببینی از زمانی که دست از درس خوندن کشیدی تا کنکور به اندازه ی کافی وقت داشتی که به نتیجه ی دلخواهت برسی تورو عذاب میده و دچار سردرگمیت میکنه...اینجوریه که یک دفعه به خودت میای میبینی چند سال پشت کنکور موندی و هر سال درجا زدی به امید معجزه و در نهایت هم به هدفت نرسیدی...چون هر سال خودتو با این جمله که:من که تمام تلاشمو نکردم!امسال میمونم میخونم قبول میشم گول میزنی...

برای کسی که توی عید...توی زمانی که خیلیا نمیخونن(و خیلیام اصلا تا به حال نخوندن و نخواهند هم خوند!و خیلیایی که خوندن هم دیگه نخواهند خوند!) داره توی یک روز 2فصل شیمی رو میخونه(که در بدترین حالت روی هم 4تا تست میتونی ازش بزنی)مطمینا اتفاق های خیلی خوبی میتونه بیوفته...(اگه بقیه ی فعالیت های روزتو هم در نظر نگیریم!تو فصل هایی  از شیمی رو توی یک روز خوندی که تقریبا روی هم1ماه توی قلمچی براش وقت هست...!)
ناامیدی رو بزار کنار...3ماه مونده به کنکور زمان کولاکه!نه ناامیدی...
مطمین باش اگه همه ی تلاشتو بکنی بهترین نتیجه ی ممکن رو میگیری و ازش هم راضی خواهی بود حتی اگه اون چیزی که فکر میکردی نشه...(که اگه کمی روحیتو تقویت کنی و تلاشتو بیشتر میتونی اون صندلی ای که دنبالشی رو به دست بیاری...)

موفق باش...! :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

من که هیچی امروز نخوندم مهمون اومد :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## PUZZLE

کمکی که از دست ما بر نمیاد چون شما خودت خوب داری میخونی نارحت نباش فقط با تموم وجود به تلاشت ادامه بده
برات آرزوی موفقیت میکنم

----------


## hassanhafezi

خدا بزرگه 

شما بخونید و به تلاشتون ادامه دهید 

اگ وفت نداری منابع رو مهندسی شده انتخاب کنید

----------


## NaKayama

*من رفیق داشتم یکم قبل عید با پایه بسیار ضعیف (میگفت قبول شده هیشکی از همکلاسیا باور نمیکرد برا همین همیشه کارنامش تو جیب پشت شلوارش بود!) برا کنکور خوند 1300 آورد تو رشته تجربی پزشکی اردبیل قبول شد...
حالا تو که پایتم قویه درسارم خیلیاشو خوندی...انرژیتو بذار رو مباحثی که نخوندی یا کامل مسلط نیستی...آدم ناخوداگاه میخواد دروسی یا فصولی رو بخونه که بلده اما اگر رو نواقصت کار کنی بعد یه مدت انرژی زیادی میگیری...مثل کاری که من تو یوس کردمو نشستم هندسه خوندم...*

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام دوستان
> واقعا به لبم رسیده
> حس میکنم هرچی تلاش میکنم به هیچ جایی نمیرسم 
> امروز تونستم فصل اول شیمی رو با حدود 50 تا تست بخونم
> مببحث استکیومتری رو با ویدیو های صنعتی شریف کامل یاد گرفتم
> مبحث لگاریتم رو تست زدم
> الانم میخوام یک 500 تا کلمه ای ادبیات بخونم! 
> اما با این همه تلاش آخرش چی؟! 
> من که میدونم از آخرم رتبم زیر 1500 منطقه 1 نیمشه!
> ...




رفیق {به  قول دوستمون}چرا اینقدر منفی بافی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شما که تازه رشتتم ریاضیه ما تجربیا  از همه اوضامون  بدتره پذیرش شما ها خیلی راحت تره  و حتی رتبه خوب بدست اوردنتون ...جامعه اماریتون کمتره...ما تجربیا هستیم که از صبح تا شب واسه اوردن رتبه زیر 1000 داریم سگ دو میزنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bvb09

ن خداییش آرزوی بزرگی نیس........!!

----------


## zahra.2015

*همین تلقینا کارو خراب میکنه چرا انقد استرس داری تو داری تموم تلاشتو میکنی  اگه تموم تلاشتو کردی توکل کن ب خدا بقیشو بسپار ب اون اگه ب صلاحت باشه انجام میشه نشه مطمئن باش  حکمتی توش بوده و خدا چیز بهتری برات در نظر گرفته*

----------


## Wild Rose

> سلام دوستان
> واقعا به لبم رسیده
> حس میکنم هرچی تلاش میکنم به هیچ جایی نمیرسم 
> امروز تونستم فصل اول شیمی رو با حدود 50 تا تست بخونم
> مببحث استکیومتری رو با ویدیو های صنعتی شریف کامل یاد گرفتم
> مبحث لگاریتم رو تست زدم
> الانم میخوام یک 500 تا کلمه ای ادبیات بخونم! 
> اما با این همه تلاش آخرش چی؟! 
> من که میدونم از آخرم رتبم زیر 1500 منطقه 1 نیمشه!
> ...


به به..

میبینم که باز غمبرک زدی :Yahoo (21): 

یعنی حرفاتو ک میبینم میخوام خودمو اعدام کنم :Yahoo (21): 

واسه نهایی ها هم نابودمون کردی :Yahoo (21): 

بابا برو بشین بخون...اینقدر فکر نکن.....

برای رسیدن به آرزوهای کوچیک....باید آرزوهای بزرگ کرد....

من که میدونم ....تک رقمی میشی.... :Yahoo (21): 

بهتره از ایده های @Majesty هم  بهره بگیری :Yahoo (4): 

موفق باشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fatemeh77

> سلام دوستان
> واقعا به لبم رسیده
> حس میکنم هرچی تلاش میکنم به هیچ جایی نمیرسم 
> امروز تونستم فصل اول شیمی رو با حدود 50 تا تست بخونم
> مببحث استکیومتری رو با ویدیو های صنعتی شریف کامل یاد گرفتم
> مبحث لگاریتم رو تست زدم
> الانم میخوام یک 500 تا کلمه ای ادبیات بخونم! 
> اما با این همه تلاش آخرش چی؟! 
> من که میدونم از آخرم رتبم زیر 1500 منطقه 1 نیمشه!
> ...


من بهتون اطمینان میدم قبول میشید! 
فقط باید یکم منظم درس بخونید 
میشه بگید ترازتون چنده؟

----------


## Mohands mm

*منم کاملا مثل توام خیلی چیز ها رو خوندم تقریبا 80تا 90 درصد اما حس میکنم قراره همش یادم بره مثل اینکه فقط باید امید داشت...*

----------


## ata.beheshti

ارزوی مهندسی توی کنکور الان ریاضی فک نکنم ارزوی بزرگ و خاصی باشه ：| ...وقت داری

----------


## Mohands mm

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط درسا20


رفیق {به  قول دوستمون}چرا اینقدر منفی بافی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شما که تازه رشتتم ریاضیه ما تجربیا  از همه اوضامون  بدتره پذیرش شما ها خیلی راحت تره  و حتی رتبه خوب بدست اوردنتون ...جامعه اماریتون کمتره...ما تجربیا هستیم که از صبح تا شب واسه اوردن رتبه زیر 1000 داریم سگ دو میزنیم


عوضش کنکور ریاضی سخت تره*

----------


## Swallow

اه باو این کنکور کوفتیم بیاد بره هااااااااااا
گند زده تو اعصاب و روان ملت  :Yahoo (20): 
من ک پاک خل شدم  :Y (709):

----------


## mehrab98

> ارزوی مهندسی توی کنکور الان ریاضی فک نکنم ارزوی بزرگ و خاصی باشه ：| ...وقت داری


قربونت دهنت داداش... والاالان قلمچی ریاضی گمونم حدود 40هزار نفر شرکت کننده داره تجربی حدود 100 هزار نفر... 
ما که دهنمون اس ف ا ل ت میشه تا ی رتبه خوب بگیریم تو تجربی  :Yahoo (4): 
   من دوستام تو ریاضی با تراز 6300 6400 تو درصداشون صفر مثلا تو شیمی  و منفی توعمومیا دیدم...  :Yahoo (21):    درصدایی ک من الان تو ازمون تجربی کانون میزنم تطابقش بدی میشه نزدیک 7000 ریاضی...  :Yahoo (21): 

منم البته خودم چون تا حالا تو منطقه 1 رتبه زیر 1000 نداشتم خیلی نا امید شدم... حتی یبار نشده ... وقتی اینجا نشده... کنکور چجوری قراره بشه؟ رتبه بالای 1000 هم ک چیزی نمیشه قبول شد...

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان
> واقعا به لبم رسیده
> حس میکنم هرچی تلاش میکنم به هیچ جایی نمیرسم 
> امروز تونستم فصل اول شیمی رو با حدود 50 تا تست بخونم
> مببحث استکیومتری رو با ویدیو های صنعتی شریف کامل یاد گرفتم
> مبحث لگاریتم رو تست زدم
> الانم میخوام یک 500 تا کلمه ای ادبیات بخونم! 
> اما با این همه تلاش آخرش چی؟! 
> من که میدونم از آخرم رتبم زیر 1500 منطقه 1 نیمشه!
> ...


سلام
درکت میکنم یه احساس پوچی -یه احساس بی هدفی-یه احساس به د.رک گفتن...
اما خوب اینکارو نکنیم چیکار کنیم؟؟؟میخوای ولگرد خابون شی؟یا قا.چا.ق چی؟م.عتاد چی؟دوست داری؟
باید بجنگی به خاطر خودت نه به خاطر مادر پدرت که منتظر تو هستن
باید جواب زحمتاشونو بدی
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## atena.kh

هروقت یجوری درس خواندیدکه خودتون ازخودتون راضی بودین بدونین اونوقت به ارزوتون میرسیدحتی اگه هدفتون رتبه تک رقمی باشه
این قدربجنگیدکه لااقل خودتون ازخودتون راضی باشید
البته به نظرم سخت ترین کارهمینه که ادم ازخودش راضی باشه
من که ازخودم اصلا راضی نیستم ولی امیدوارم شماازخودتون راضی بشید
موفق باشی رفیق :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Mr Sky

_غمت نباشه....شهریور معدلتو درست کن کنکور 96 به جای فردوسی شریف قبول شو..خودمم همراهیت میکنم
.
.no problem_

----------

